# Router RP 614v2 Problem



## UCBrother (30. April 2004)

Hab mir den Router  gestern gekauft. FUnktioniert auch alles soweit keine Probleme ausser das ich einige Seiten nicht  besuchen kann warum weiss ich auch nicht , ausserdem lässt sich kein Live Update bei Norton Antivirus mehr machn. Please Help!


----------



## gothic ghost (1. Mai 2004)

HI,
da mußt du mal in den Einstellungen des Routers nachsehen.
Wenn du ihn von einem Puritaner hast sind " gewisse "   Seiten
gesperrt und wenn er neu ist gibt es evtl. Voreinstellungen.
Das Update von Norton benutzt evtl. einen bestimmten Port und den
müßtest du dann weiter_leiten (Portforwarding).
Das Wie, Wo und Was kannst du hier nachlesen


----------



## UCBrother (1. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *HI,
> da mußt du mal in den Einstellungen des Routers nachsehen.
> Wenn du ihn von einem Puritaner hast sind " gewisse "   Seiten
> ...










Der Router ist eigentlich neu. Ok das mit Norton Antivirus Live Update versteh ich ja aber warum kann ich einfach nicht auf alle internet Sites zugreifen!


----------

